
Ask HN: What else can you do? - devaroop
To all wonderful people at HN - most of us develop a professional skill at work and continue with it switching jobs around the same competency all life. Did anyone manage to find out what else you&#x27;re capable of and what does it take to pursue it professionally?<p>P.S. Im in the software services world since a long-long time. Im bored now, but don&#x27;t know what else to do.
======
bdcravens
Before I got into programming in college (1996), I was into speech and debate;
even had a minimal scholarship in that area. Not that after 22 years I could
jump into that field, but the skills I learned there could serve me in other
industries.

The various contracts and gigs I've taken throughout the years have exposed me
to different industries. Today, I feel good about my exposure to HIPAA
impacted fields, and those involving shipping. I could leverage that business
knowledge in a non-development role.

On a personal note, I've been involved in Bitcoin since about 2011. I could
definitely leverage what I've learned there.

~~~
devaroop
Sounds great. How did you manage to switch industries without domain
knowledge? Im sure others applying with you get an edge if they've worked in
the relevant industry before.

Here in India, people don't believe in taking risks and the usual people
always get thru.

